# Mixing Cichlids



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

I recently bought a 120 gallon tank for my blood parrot and pleco. The pleco is about 5 inches long and the blood parrot is only a couple inches right now. I am wanting to add some other cichlids to this pretty empty tank. Any suggestions?


----------



## anthony126 (Aug 6, 2014)

You will no doubt get some differing opinions here especially as Blood Parrots are so badly thought of! However, I kept them very successfully and found them to be really charming and friendly but also able to hold their ground. I kept mine with Malawis (mainly Mauna) and they got on really well. Probably worth introducing Juveniles and going for an all-male tank, or else make sure you have PLENTY of females to distract aggression. Also have seen then kept in community tanks. Just bear in mind the parrots will get big (say 7-8" across) so Tetras etc. will make a quick meal for them! Also have seen them kept with convicts, jewels, and various other Cichlids. They're pretty easy to keep and really cool in my opinion


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

What are the dimensions of your aquarium?

I think the poster above meant mbuna, when they said mauna. Parrots have a pretty wide range of behaviour, depending on their degree of deformity. The lesser deformed could be kept with mbuna, the more deformed could not.

Really they are best kept with other Central American cichlids though.


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

My tank is 72″ x 18″ x 21″. I had an Albino Oscar but, since I'm new to the fish world, I was stupid and put him in before my tank was fully cycled. Unfortunately, he didn't make it. But, while he was in there, my parrot seemed to get along great with him. Followed him around like a shadow.


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

As far as deformity, looking at mine compared to pictures online, I would say it's definitely minor. His mouth just looks like he's always smiling, which is pretty awesome. I don't notice it being deformed to the extent of always being open or looking swollen like the pictures I've seen.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Can he swim fast? :thumb:


----------



## bboeckmann (Apr 10, 2015)

Ohhhh yeah. Snce my O died he seems to be skittish. He was before, but he warmed up to us for a while. I'm thinking I'm going to buy another parrot for him, maybe that will help. I was also thinking about buying a couple angels.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

The Parrot is probably going to be too aggressive for Angels, and you certainly couldn't keep angels with africans. A tank that size you could do an Oscar, Green Terror, and a few smaller fish, a single Convict, Firemouth and maybe a nice Nicaraguensis too.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

If it looks good to MY eyes, it's in my tank. I got Mbuna, Haps, Peacocks, Vics, Calvus, Alto, Ob's and Blood Parrots. :thumb: And it's been mixed like that since December.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

workharddieproud said:


> If it looks good to MY eyes, it's in my tank. I got Mbuna, Haps, Peacocks, Vics, Calvus, Alto, Ob's and Blood Parrots. :thumb: And it's been mixed like that since December.


When it's worked for two plus years, then it is a good example.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I've had Mbuna, Haps and Peacocks mixed for over 2 years and added a Victorian a year ago. I said mixed like that since December because that was when I added 1 Calvus and 1 Alto and 2 Parrots. I would have added the Calvus and Alto allot earlier but it's most peoples belief that you CAN'T mix them with Malawi cichlids which just isn't true. BUT THATS MY opinion. I have been to other peoples home that keep various cichlids mixed like I have and seen it does work.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't mean to downplay your success in mixing these fish but just wanted to add that there are different criteria to measure how well certain species 'work' with others. Some of the more experienced aquarists here can relate better than I can.
While oddly stocked fish survive, they may not thrive. Also in many cases, you won't be able to observe their natural behavior. Stress is something to be very careful to watch for, more so since it's often not readily apparent. As most of us know, this is one of the most common causes of illness.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I suspect it's a hit or miss kind of thing. I've tried calvus and other Tangs with Malawi and Victorians with Malawi. The fish lived and were not starving or injured. But they were happier in other environments so I don't mix them anymore. I have no experience with blood parrots.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

workharddieproud said:


> Well I've had Mbuna, Haps and Peacocks mixed for over 2 years and added a Victorian a year ago. I said mixed like that since December because that was when I added 1 Calvus and 1 Alto and 2 Parrots. I would have added the Calvus and Alto allot earlier but it's most peoples belief that you CAN'T mix them with Malawi cichlids which just isn't true. BUT THATS MY opinion. I have been to other peoples home that keep various cichlids mixed like I have and seen it does work.


With the right mix, you can have mbuna, Vics, Haps and Peacocks without issue... of course in your picture, none of the peacocks or Haps are fully coloured, or in prime shape, which is no surprise. Sure... Alto's can survive with other fish, and they can be mixed, it just isn't ideal for them, nor will they thrive. Plenty of things can be mixed... and kept together in less than ideal situations. You will find most advice errs on the side of caution, mostly because those asking are newbies. It is best for them to err on the side of caution instead of having many potential issues that lead to deaths and quitting the hobby. In addition, you will find advice that has the interest in the fish being at their best, not just surviving. People can survive for a time on a McDonald's diet, living on the street... but it doesn't mean that either conditions are what is best for them.


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I didn't even try and take a perfect photo. And I NEVER suggested to anybody that they should mix fish like I have, I'm NOT an expert and neither is ANYBODY else on this forum or any other forum that posts topics or replies. When I first started keeping fish I researched for months and ALL I've ever seen is contradicting info, you could read one topic and it would have so many different answers. NOT all fish color up the same or at a certain age, their just like people, they got their own personality. And I have an all male tank with all young fish which none are over 4" I guess everybody on here has SHOW males?? And my fish aren't all in prime shape, how would you know, because mine don't look fat or look like a show male? I'm proud of my tank and fish and get many compliments on them and obviously some people are scared to think about or try something new like mixing numerous kinds of cichlids. And as far as fish being UNHAPPY or NOT in a IDEAL condition, how many of you would be happy in a enclosed glass box, takes you a couple seconds to swim for end to end?? How many of you have a dog just chained up in the back yard, rarely ever play with it or ever walk it?? How many on here have had fish to die? If you answer that question honestly then the answer is EVERYBODY has, well then you must of been doing something wrong, like not feeding it enough or too much, not enough water changes or too many, wrong Ph level or water too hard or too soft, water too hot or too cold, or maybe it just didn't like your habit that you provided for it. Soooo, is it POSSIBLY TO PROVIDE THE PERFECT CONDITION FOR EVERY FISH IN YOUR TANK??? I DON'T THINK SO. I try and take the best care I possibly of can of ALL my fish. :thumb:


----------



## Cyphound (Oct 20, 2014)

I have thought long and hard about replying to the last post because I never want to discourage anybody from the hobby and also because it is deviating from the question posed by the original post.
You have a lot of capitol letters in your reply. Did you have a bad day. I think some are just expressing an educated response to the question posed. I for one have been in the hobby for over 30 years and I do consider myself pretty knowledgeable. Not sure when one becomes an expert. Define expert.I have bred well over 20 species of cichlids and have lost more fish then I can count because I didn't know better. I learned from trial and error. No internet when I started.

\What many have said is true. You can keep anything you want. However I might ask, Have you ever had any of your fish in say a species tank. Do you truly know what the fish you have are supposed to look like or how they are to behave. 
I'm sure your proud of your tank and I am also sure you do the best in your feeding and maintenance We are all proud of our tanks but if I may comment on something you said " My fish aren't all in prime shape. " Why not. Mine are. And if they aren't I learn and find out why to alleviate the problem. I'm never happy until my fish are happy. 
bboeckmann asked a question and the respondents have said what in my opinion is accurate based on that particular fish. Your opinion that "if it looks good to you it's in my tank" is based on a justification of what your doing and not what is best and in the process your muddying the internet with more misinformation .

I'm a Tanganyikan guy and it pains me to think about the alto you have In your tank... But your the expert.\

As for the original question posed. You are asking about a fish that is one of the most polarizing fish in the hobby as I'm sure you know. My daughter loves hers and keeps them with more blood parrots,some swordtails and platy's. So far after 2+ years all good.

Rant over and kick me off the site if you want.


----------

